# Spraying Dryfall



## Havebrushwilltravel

I need to paint a cafeteria ceiling that is concrete,has many ducts and pipes and is approximately 15ft high. I have painted for many years but am basically a brush and roller painter in both residential and commercial settings and have not done much interior spraying.I was thinking of going with dry fall paint for this job. Is there any advice from this forum on spraying dry fall paint? Any do's and dont's? Does dry fall tend to clog the spay gun more than regular latex paint. Does it take more paint to cover than regular latex? Can the dry fall itself be used as a primer and finish coat for a ceiling? Would a 1/2 HP .25 GPM sprayer be sufficient to shoot dry fall?Would I be further ahead to just spray the ceiling with an acrylic latex? Any advice most appreciated.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Havebrushwilltravel said:


> I need to paint a cafeteria ceiling that is concrete,has many ducts and pipes and is approximately 15ft high. I have painted for many years but am basically a brush and roller painter in both residential and commercial settings and have not done much interior spraying.I was thinking of going with dry fall paint for this job. Is there any advice from this forum on spraying dry fall paint? Any do's and dont's? Does dry fall tend to clog the spay gun more than regular latex paint. Does it take more paint to cover than regular latex? Can the dry fall itself be used as a primer and finish coat for a ceiling? Would a 1/2 HP .25 GPM sprayer be sufficient to shoot dry fall?Would I be further ahead to just spray the ceiling with an acrylic latex? Any advice most appreciated.


 I'm not familiar with the term "dryfall". However, I have done sprayjobs like that and just used a high quality 100% acrylic product. Seeing as there may be some galvanized metals up there. It will stick. Or to be on the safe side. You could prime it all first with a latex primer of sorts, like "Bullseye".


----------



## 1963 Sovereign

why are you taking this job,as it seems way out of your knowledge zone,and yes,Your sprayer is vastly undersized for dryfall.


----------



## Paradigmzz

finishesbykevyn said:


> I'm not familiar with the term "dryfall". However, I have done sprayjobs like that and just used a high quality 100% acrylic product. Seeing as there may be some galvanized metals up there. It will stick. Or to be on the safe side. You could prime it all first with a latex primer of sorts, like "Bullseye".


You may want to do a little research on galvanized metal. I will be kind and leave it at that. 


(the kinder, gentler me in honor of Woodland )


----------



## RaleighPainter

Man, get a paint rep on board so you really know what your getting into, very easy to underestimate materials in a situation like this... 

You're going to have to break out a little change and get a better sprayer... You should be able to go with an acrylic type dryfall. 

COVER EVERYTHING. FLOORS, WALLS ETC ETC....


----------



## finishesbykevyn

1963 Sovereign said:


> why are you taking this job,as it seems way out of your knowledge zone,and yes,Your sprayer is vastly undersized for dryfall.


Wow. You guys. If we all knew it all, we wouldn't be on this forum. Would we? Throw the guy a bone..:thumbsup:


----------



## rpepaint

Hey havebrushwilltravel...Its been a few days now since you posted the question, have you done the job? How did you make out? Did you bring in a rep? Would you do it again? And if you used drywall, where did you find it? I used to spray a product called "mill white" which is a bit like drywall, works the same way anyway, though this was back in the late 70's early 80's. Hope you made out OK. Bob.


----------



## rpepaint

Wow! Each time I used the word dryfall I did not notice that my iPad corrected it and turned it into "drywall". D'oh!


----------



## Candcpaing

Havebrushwilltravel said:


> I need to paint a cafeteria ceiling that is concrete,has many ducts and pipes and is approximately 15ft high. I have painted for many years but am basically a brush and roller painter in both residential and commercial settings and have not done much interior spraying.I was thinking of going with dry fall paint for this job. Is there any advice from this forum on spraying dry fall paint? Any do's and dont's? Does dry fall tend to clog the spay gun more than regular latex paint. Does it take more paint to cover than regular latex? Can the dry fall itself be used as a primer and finish coat for a ceiling? Would a 1/2 HP .25 GPM sprayer be sufficient to shoot dry fall?Would I be further ahead to just spray the ceiling with an acrylic latex? Any advice most appreciated.


I hope it worked out...you would have to prime the ducts.Most ducts have an oily material on them from the manufacture.The dryfall would flake off within the first couple days.


----------



## mr.fixit

your sprayer is going to struggle if it sprays it at all. depending on how much you need to spray you may damaged the piston and or cylinder as dryfall is very gritty


----------



## Pat4painting

Good advice above. Prime the barespots. I've used PEEL STOP. You still must cover up. 15ft. isn't enough drop. And "You're gonna need a bigger boat." I mean sprayer. Let us know how it " came down".:thumbsup:


----------



## ziPP

Candcpaing said:


> I hope it worked out...you would have to prime the ducts.Most ducts have an oily material on them from the manufacture.The dryfall would flake off within the first couple days.
> [/QUOTE
> Just depends how dirty the duct work is, I was always taught to wipe down duct work with vinegar and water before you spray dryfall


----------

